# FSH,LH results...



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WOOOOHOOOOO
Just got a call from my doctor and they have came back
NORMAL Iam sooo pleased these 2 have had me really worried and panicking if they were going to stop me egg sharing!
          
love kelly


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly,, great news on ur results,,     


im waiting on my af to start then i am going to get my blood tests took also to test for HL and FSH levels, hoping they come back same as urs then its all systems go also,, 

excited for u,,, 

let me know how u get on,, and i'll let u know,, got my 1st appointment on the 7th june so looking forward to that,, 

take care

and once again,, thats great news,, 

pam

x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Pam,

I have my first appointment on the 8th June lol...who are you seeing?

My situation is similar to yours...I had a sterilisation reversal in 2004. If I'd have known egg share existed before I was reversed I would have gone straight into that. I have a son aged 16 and a son aged 9. I too am waiting for AF to start so I can get my Day 3 bloods done.

Keep us posted and lovely to meet you

Kelly...Fab news on your hormone results...it's gonna be all systems go for you now.

Vicki x

P.S...Will the rest of you do an AF dance for me and Pam!!! lol


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Well doctor phoned me today SUNDAY and had a cheek on friday to tell me i phone clinic at silly times  which i hadnt the surgery was open and thats wot there there for to take inquireys neva mind! SO

He told me the good news that my blood hasnt been disguarded and they have froze it   cos the nhs dont do that test so if i want them to test it there will be a charge if not they are sending it to cromwell for me for them to test it which i will still have a charge to pay but hey i still have my day 3 blood and its not delaying any of my treatment   My blood is safe woohooo!!!Iam soo over the moon so i will update u all tomorrow wen i fone the bi-chemistry and see wot i decide to do,i think i will let the QE test it to be honest but who knows i will have to see 
love kelly


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi redcap. im going to the hospital in northampton,, i did know about egg share b4 i got the op but decided against it as u only get 1 go , if u can afford 2 or more then great. but we couldnt so we went for the op.. 

stopped taking norethisteron on friday so waiting on my af,,, but nothing as of yet,, i'll keep u posted when i get back from my appointment, i will make a point of coming here and sending u a message to let u know how we get on,,, 

and u can do the same to me ... take care and its nice to meet u 2,, 

kelly,,, loads and loads of luck,,, 

i didnt think u had to pay for these tests, i know i dont have to, all i pay for is £500 for the IVF,, the rest is covered,, ( here's hoping) lol.. 

pam

x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Had my FSH and LH results back. FSH 8.7 LH 4.6

Is this good or crap?...don't Cromwell like to have an FSH of 8?

Now I am panicking


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone!
I have got my fsh,lh results my levels are:
FSH- 5
LH- 9
I have been told by Gp that these are normal,do they seem ok to u?I have always called lab back and they are now testing my bloods-inhibin b-oestradiol and its only cost £40So i should have these results in the next few days to!
Iam on day 13 of cycle now hopfully i will have all my results back and send them off to clinic in the next few days and hopefully get started Downregging! i have got 10days left off my first packet of pill,I have handed a few of my results into the clinic already and iam getting the rest tonight off my Gp so will get them sent in straight away!!!!!Glad things are going along smotthly fingers crossed anyways
love kelly 
[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 14:00Hiya vicki iam posting too to see if my results are ok  we are both panicking hopefully for nothing 
I was told by my GP that mine are normal? Iam going to take there word on it! I have noticed ours are the opposite to eachothers?Iam at GP again tonight to make sure i have all of my results incase i get to clinic and ones missing i will ask him again make sure i have nothing to worry about fingers crossed for us both eh?
thinking of u hun
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I'm going to get knocked back     

Haven't got a clue what my results mean for me. 

I just want to scream! as if I'm not nervous enough.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Vicki hun i no exactly wot u mean hun i was exactly the same as u, we all get like that at this stage esp ur first visit i was a nervous reck and wen i got out i was thinking wot was all that worrying for?  u will be fine hunnie just think positive hun!Cannot wait to see how ur appt goes! wishing u all the best let us all know how u get on thinking of u 
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quick message, regarding FSH & LH 
i got results in April of 
FSH 5.5 
LH 14.5 - They said this was a true indiaction of pcos, but also something about my results being reversed and should be the other way round ? 
However i am awaiting my AF to start IVF, .......... since af is now 8 days late i have seen this as a sign that maybe i should do eggshare as i wanted to so 1st, 
the clinic are very happy for me to start as i have done my other bloods for ivf such as hep b,c rubella, HIV and my dh, i havent be able to share the above results with the clinic yet as they ask me today to call on CD1 so i can have FSH done, 
i am really worried could anyone shed some light if this is ok ?
Sara xxxx


----------

